# Colors of my budgies



## Sushipotato (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi, I have 2 blue budgies that I'm not quite sure what color they are. I know there are different names of the different colors. And I think they're both opaline (I think I know, but you guys probably know better than i do.)








This is the first one. He's 6 months old.








The camera doesn't quite catch it. He's a little darker than he is on those pictures.

And then we have my little 3 week old baby. 














What do you call his color? 
I thought he was sky blue, but when I googled sky blue, those colors seemed a bit brighter and more colorful. I do absolutely love the color of him/her. And I do love that the baby is blue and the parents are white and yellow.








I hope you can help.
I just recently got vety interested in the different colors and names of the colors and markings, so i find it very interesting &#128522;


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad their little chick is doing well! 

Yes, he is sky blue - the thing is that opaline dilutes the colour in addition to changing the feather pattern, so he's a very pale sky blue  

The other budgie, the 6 month old one, is cobalt double factor violet opaline budgie


----------



## Sushipotato (Mar 9, 2019)

Thank you so much. 😊 how can you tell that he's double factor violet?


----------

